# New build .



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

IM BACK !!! 

Alright we know in back now . So I have decided to do a new build . 
My 500 is completely dead !! 
But I'm going to resurrect it . I have a spare 400l motor laying around and I really miss my 500 4x4 . Frame is a little rust and VIN is gone . 
A lot of folks think I'm stupid and say it cannot be done . I explain to them how NOT they say 400 is chain drive . Yes that's true ! But your also belt drove from the motor to the gear case ! 

I'm extremely stoked about this build cause not only is it something I built but it will be the ONLY 1997 polaris sportsman 400 4x4 IRS !! 

I'll keep y'all posted on the build !!! Lemme know thoughts and suggestions !


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see it!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The black 500 is the donor bike before it died !! I'll post a picture of how she sits today Tomo. !! 


If you can't dodge it ram it !


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Polaris425 have any suggestions on the exhaust ? Who makes a good decent priced exhaust for a 2stroke 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's how the build sits today . She looks saddly depressed and parts missing thanks to. Supposed friend !!















Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks pretty sad. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I feel kinda stupid , anyone know what year polaris stopped making u-joint front axles 

They have u-joints at diff and cvs at hub ?? I know for sure 96-97-98-99-00 have them 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2000 ish went to CV cups at the hub, at least my 2000 Xpedition was UJ at diff, and CV Cup at Hub....


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

That's how it is . But I know there is a cv conversion out there for the front and the back which I have done 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh you're wanting to go to CV's on both ends...

Yeah I've seen the kits too somewhere... hmmm..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah , I'm wanting to get a 8" lift for this bike . 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Did a little work on the ol 500 today and got all the 500 electrical off , got the exhaust off shocks tires and struts . 


























Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: She's nekkid!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Very ! Neekid


Dodge the father Ram the daughter

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

I will be getting ready to put motor mounts in next weekend as I have to fab them up 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

I've got to figure out how to get the motor out .. 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can run a 4 stroke muffler on a 2 stroke bike ? Help please !


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What about FMF or SuperTrap. They made 2stroke mufflers.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm debating going back 500 . 

What's y'all's thoughts ? 

Build a custom 400 

Or build the 500 back to life ?


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

If you can make that pile of metal and mixed parts into a running reliable bike, u SIR are one hell of a magician. I honestly would love to see that thing rise from the grave....


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

500 is coming back to life ! Gonna tear the motor down and get a new piston kit going to go big this time . With. 50 over . Wiseco and have the head re worked and the piece it back together ! Stay tuned !! 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

Big red she's my favorite machine and is very loud when running !' I'm also going to tear the frame to bare metal and Have it coated . I don't want powder coat I'm thinking a rubberized under body coating ! 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if I have to have a Fuel pump ? Can I just get away from that ? Also do I have to keep the ETC module in the throttle cable ? Or can I do away with that also ?


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

If you have it coated have it rhino lined or line x I have tried all kinds of that stuff and it never holds up except for the real deal pro stuff


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Will do thanks 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## poop (May 9, 2014)

Updates???


----------

